# Heavy mucus.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

Over the past few weeks, I've noticed my discharge has gotten heavier, to the extent that it sometimes 'gushes' out, and I wear panty liners to stay comfortable throughout the day.  
I've noticed that the discharge is yellow looking, is this normal? I have no other signs of a UTI,  and will mention this to my midwife on wednesday, but thought I'd just ask in the meantime - I think I might also up my water intake, see if that helps? (my midwife always talks about 'flushing' bugs out   ) 

Marie xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds fairly normal.  You do get an increased discharge at this stage of pregnancy, to the extent that many women need to wear panty liners.  A discharge wouldn't necessarily have any connection with a UTI, but I won't tell you not to up your water intake, as that's not a bad thing anyway.

Good Luck,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

